# Failed Rescue



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Well, perhaps I should hold back on getting another rescue until I can successfully care for the two betta's that I've got who are actually healthy. Lost another of my pretty boys this morning, in a very similar way to the last rescue I had. I suppose it was better than spending his last days in a cup or peace lily vase. I never officially named you, but I was going to give you the name Leomhann (Leovan/Lay oh van), which is Scottish Gaelic for Lion. You were the King, that much was obvious in the short time I had you.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Im new, what happened to your poor betta?


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

It appeared to have been a fungal issue that I caught too late to save him, that accompanied with some trouble acclimating to new water/environment. It was all just too much for him, it seemed.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey... There is no such thing as a failed rescue. You cannot catch everything early  you did good.

Sorry you lost him..


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I'm just sorry I couldn't help him more, but thanks for that  Right now I've got 3 boys, and they're all doing well, so I suppose that's good enough for me!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree, no rescue is a fail, even if they dont make it. You accomplished giving him a good environment, love & care which he never would have gotten if he'd passed at the store.

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for hour loss. He was beautiful.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Im so sad for you, sorry for your loss.


----------

